# Help a Squatch out



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Even though I am a giant hairy bi-ped I am far from perfect. I happen to have high blood pressure. So I was hoping some of you good people might have some good recipes for no/low sodium meals. Anything with spinach, white potatoes, rice, black beans (or beans in general). Any ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I dunno but it's been said that watching a cat sleep lowers your BP 10 points. If that's the case, it's a wonder I have any BP at all.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah petting your dog is supposed to help too and I have two of them but they seem to raise my BP more than anything.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

oatmeal is good as well.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't eat black licorice. Avoid foods with nitrates, such as jerky.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Take your pick from these cookbooks at the American Heart Association. Loads of ideas and recipes. What's good for BP is good for your heart and vice versa. 
Basically you just need to cut down on salt, white sugar and bad cholesterols. Easier said than done, I know. I'm just getting started on it myself.

You can buy them directly from AHA here or, from your favorite book selling website. 
Cookbooks and Health Guides from American Heart Association


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry. We use a lot of Salt and MSG in our cooking. My recipes might just cause you to bust a gasket


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Sasq.... 

Shop the 3 isles of your market instead of anything in the middle. Everything in the middle is usually condensed salty foods (soups, canned vegs). Most stores have a 3 tier "healthy" (if you want to call them that) food isles. First is usually the garden greens and fruits. Buy anything and everything in there as your heart pleases. 2nd isle on the outer skirts of the store is usually the meats and the 3rd isle is your dairy/eggs area. This is how 99% of the stores I've been to have been setup. Stay away from cheeses and bread laced with sodium as well. 

I have also heard but not confirmed that sea salt is better than table salt for blood pressure. Here recently you hear a lot of chefs and recipes say to use sea salt. My question to them is why? I found only one evidence stating that it was better for your BP than regular salt... but then again that is not 100% confirmed.

I love pickles, salad dressing and olives, but they are laced with salt. Look for the reduced sodium labels and usually they are actually cheaper since people want salt! Also, Mrs. Dash items are all salt free. They have the kind that you can dash on your meats and also they have the packets that you can mix in with chili, tacos, spaghetti etc.

Now, you can have all the Funyuns you want. layful:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Drink lots of water. 
Drink lots of Green Tea. 
Try a non-sodium salt substitute. 
Take Fish Oil and CoQ10. 
Sit in a quiet room and deep breathe in thru nose, out slowly thru mouth.
Eat Bananas 
Eat fresh fruit and veggies
Avoid any food product that comes in a box or a bag. Usually those are high in sodium and high in processed carbs. 
*Avoid alcohol

I have periods of high blood pressure and each of the above helps me lower BP. I practice what I preach...*except for the alcohol part.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Banana's are sky high in carbs which in turn are sugar
I drink lots of water,the kind that comes in Bush Lite,low carb barley pop.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Add garlic to your diet. Lots of it. Another one that is good for blood pressure is ginkgo biloba. Eat lots of berries, any kind is really good for you. All of these are easy to find (Walmart) and good for lots more than just reducing blood pressure.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Aqua
Remember how good the old Busch Beer tasted before they changed the recipe? 
I loved Busch beer back then.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

As for alchohol I have heard that red wine in moderation is good for you. It has antioxidants and a chemical called resveratrol that also helps with cholesterol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> As for alchohol I have heard that red wine in moderation is good for you. It has antioxidants and a chemical called resveratrol that also helps with cholesterol.


What is this word "MODERATION" that you speak? :drunk:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What is this word "MODERATION" that you speak? :drunk:


It means one glass slip. It can be done if you know how!


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

I was told by a pharmacist friend that taking the Omega 3 fish oil is good for helping to lower the BP.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

For over 10 years, I dutifully took my BP meds every day. 

And it seemed that it just got worse. 

One day I read a pamphlet that said a number of Dr.'s were convinced that if 100 people who were diabetic and/or high BP, . . . if they were to lose between 15 and 20 lbs each, . . . half of them could toss their meds.

At that time, . . . I was 6-1 and popped the scales at just under 210. I still wear the same belt, . . . but I hook it up 4 inches shorter than it used to be.

I hit the cave man diet for almost 6 months, . . . lost over 30 lbs, . . . tossed the meds, . . . ain't looked back.

That was 6 or 7 years ago, . . . I gained back about 12 of those pounds, . . . but the BP is still under control.

Best of all, . . . on the BP meds, . . . I didn't do anything, . . . had no energy, . . . was a lazy snot.

Now, . . . I'm doing all sorts of things that I used to just think of doing and say "some day", . . . some day is today, yesterday, and tomorrow, . . . couldn't be happier.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> For over 10 years, I dutifully took my BP meds every day.
> 
> And it seemed that it just got worse.
> 
> ...


I can attest to this... I was borderline hypertensive and went through a divorce. I was taking beta blockers every day for BP. Throughout the divorce process I lost 30 lbs. I stopped taking the beta blockers because I was getting dizzy. When I went back to my doctor he was amazed that my BP was as low as it was. He couldn't believe I stopped taking the meds all together. Now my BP hovers around 116-120/75-80 with no meds and no dietary changes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A bunch of great advice/suggestions. Some of which I'm already doing and others I'll be trying out. I knew you guys would come through. Thank you all. Now get back to prepping slackers!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.drugs.com/lisinopril.html

What should I avoid?
Drinking alcohol can further lower your blood pressure and may increase certain side effects of lisinopril.

Whoa whoa can anyone confirm?!?!

I was on this medication for a time.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Don't eat black licorice. Avoid foods with nitrates, such as jerky.


 My wife the lover of black licorice, she over dosed/ate on this stuff about a year ago, went to emergency room with blood pressure 190 over 158, on the verge of a stroke. That is when we found out about over eating black licorice and what it can do to you.
needless to say she no longer eats that stuff.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

James m said:


> Lisinopril: Drug Uses, Dosage & Side Effects - Drugs.com
> 
> What should I avoid?
> Drinking alcohol can further lower your blood pressure and may increase certain side effects of lisinopril.
> ...


It is true... people with tremor are typically prescribed beta blockers to counteract the tremor. They are also advised to drink more alcohol. Both are Central Nervous System depressants. Unless your BP gets really low you probably won't notice it though.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> Lisinopril: Drug Uses, Dosage & Side Effects - Drugs.com
> 
> What should I avoid?
> Drinking alcohol can further lower your blood pressure and may increase certain side effects of lisinopril.
> ...


When I first saw this post, . . . I got a real good laugh out of it, . . . probably because I took it the wrong way.

The "I was on this medication for a time" statement brought to mind the endless numbers of Soldiers, Sailors and Marines I have seen who tried to lower their blood pressure with 86 to 100 proof medications.

I chuckled that some of them wouldn't have blood pressure, . . . alcohol pressure in the blood veins, . . . yes, . . . they'd have that.

Then I figured he was being serious, ...............

But it was still a good laugh,...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I did more research and found out that it will only lower it a little, with a few drinks. But maybe i need to do real world research.

So i thought about post this and decided yes. At one time i was on 5-6 different medications for health reasons. I stopped taking them about a month before my blood work and dr visit. After the dr read the blood work and said everything was A ok and looked good, i told them i stopped taking those prescriptions a month earlier. We decided i could discontinue taking those medications. Aint that something? No pills and good blood work.

my reasoning being i was a young guy and didn't want to be owned by a bunch of medications.

Your results may vary. I would really advise against it for those of you living on borrowed time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Eat Cheerios for every breakfast. It got me down in the normal range and kept me there for almost 10 years. Exercise, even a brisk walk for 30 minutes.

For some reason I have white coat fever. When the little nurse would take my BP at the office, it was about 20 - 30 mm of mercury too high. 20 minutes later I was down to normal. 
Get a BP cuff and a stethoscope, have someone teach you how to use, very easy, and take you own BP for a few weeks. Best time is soon after you get up and get going. Record it and see what it looks like. If your really good, take it when you get home from work and see how bad it is and record it too. Maybe you have a high BP, maybe not. Maybe you were in PI$$ed mood or angry or just got PI$$ed because you ran like hell to get to the doctor's on time and then had to sit and wait for an hour and stewed about it. OR maybe you really got a high BP. I know when I recorded it for 3 weeks and found it way up there, you could have knocked me over with a feather.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Garlic and onions should be your friend.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Garlic and onions should be your friend.


I do love me some garlic and onions. But if I eat lots of that the ladies won't love me.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what there female sasquatch too! Oh damn, I have to re calibrate my thought process


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I need a bigger razor.:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*UPDATE* 

For anyone with HBP or anyone that is just interested here is my update. I no longer have high blood pressure. It only took 3 months and changing a few things. As I sit here typing this my BP is 120/77.

Here's how I did it: I always heard "cut out sodium" so I did and nothing happened. So I started doing a little research and found it is more about the fats you eat than sodium. I have a bowl of Cheerios with low fat milk almost every morning (as suggested by paraquack). I reduced my trans fat intake to almost zero and cut way back on saturated fats. I also no longer eat anything processed or packaged (like chips or crackers). That is it, that's all I have done and my BP is consistently at the normal level. I had to buy a nice BP monitor to check it throughout the day. I'm very careful with what I eat during the week and on the weekends I'll occasionally loosen that up and have a burger or junk. 

I got lots of great feedback from all of you, some I even incorporated, and I truly appreciate the suggestions. I just want to state the steps and changes I made worked for me. I'm no doctor so you might want to check with yours before changing things in your diet. Although, out of the three doctors I went to about my high blood pressure everyone of them had the same answer "here just take these pills the rest of your life". I ended up fixing my problem without pills. So I guess I am smarter than a doctor.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> For anyone with HBP or anyone that is just interested here is my update. I no longer have high blood pressure. It only took 3 months and changing a few things. As I sit here typing this my BP is 120/77.
> 
> ...


That's great news Squatch!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have terrible blood pressure. I have found that getting away from work helps. I also eat right, lots of vegetables, grilled chicken and fish, no sweets and taking it easy on starches. I work out every day. I bet I walk 20 miles a week or more. There are only 3 things that really reduce my BP, three different medications (bystolic, tribenzor, minoxidil), alcohol in moderation and therapeutic coitus administered 3 times weekly. The latter is the most effective.

Until I retire, I am just going to have to do my best to avoid a stroke.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Even though I am a giant hairy bi-ped I am far from perfect. I happen to have high blood pressure. So I was hoping some of you good people might have some good recipes for no/low sodium meals. Anything with spinach, white potatoes, rice, black beans (or beans in general). Any ideas are greatly appreciated!


Go over here and confess to being an evil old unhealthy carnivore who needs help. 
Living and Raw Foods Community Support


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The title of this thread made me chuckle, so thanks for that!

Check out a popular "health food" chef Tosca Reno - My wife cooks up her foods and she has tons of stuff that may just fit your requirements. Let me tell you - it tastes great and its really good for you, shes a bit of a cougar but a real fox for her age. All over the place, it's a win


----------

